# Detailingworld™ Review - Waxed Junkies Sugar Rush



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Waxed Junkies Sugar Rush*

Now normally I will go into some details about the brand and where to buy them from but I am a bit lost with these ones....

The samples arrived through my door a while ago just saying that they were from a brand called Waxed Junkies, I really had no idea what it was about until I started seeing things appear on social media and here so thought I had better pull my finger out and see what its all about.

So waxes... we all like a good wax and there are alot of gooduns on the market, so its going to be interesting to see what develops with this new brand.

*The Product:*

Some of you might have seen the pots and some of you may have received samples so you may have seen what they are like but the sample pots are made of good quality plastic but in this case no labels but the finished products will have proper labels etc on.

The wax itself is purple in colour and smells of really nice childhood sweets, it is pretty hard in consistency but a swipe test reveals that its pretty oily which I always like.

*Waxed Junkies say: *

*Ermm well not a lot really, in fact nothing.....*

*The Method:*

So today it was Mrs P's Cooper which was in need of a wash so a good snow foam prewash and the obligatory 2 bucket wash left it looking alot better.



Normal prep here for a bit of waxing to take place, a quick polish using a prewax cleaner by hand removed alot of imperfections and left a clean base for wax application which to prolong the life of the layer is really vital.



Using a new wax applicator the wax was applied in small over lapping circles on the roof. The wax went on super easily and seemed to spread forever until the applicator needed recharging, in fact 1/4 of the roof panel.



At no point did the applicator get bogged down and it was possible to apply a really mice thin coat really quickly.

The temperature was 16 deg approx and the sun was going in and out so the panel was not too warm but I still wanted to stick with a pretty short 10 minute cure time just in case.

This turned out to be just about right, unfortunately due to the oily nature of the wax a finger swipe test didn't reveal much.

Removal using a plush MF was as easy as anything, with very little pressure the was residue was removed and pleasingly no chalky powder was flung around.



Coat 2 was applied using the same method as before after about 20 minutes, application was just the same and the same 10 minute cure time before removal was given.

Now the 2nd coat felt a little sticky for some reason and left some fibres from the cloth on the panel.....

Its a little odd for this to happen on just one coat of 2 but it was due to the fact that I didn't give it enough time between coats, I tried a small section after 1 hour and problem solved.

Standing back and looking at the finish I would say that there was a slight darkening but hardly worth mentioning and there was a warmth to the finish yet it still looked really wet and lively :thumb:



*Price:*

I am told we are looking at around £12 for a pot but cannot be more exact than that, if this is the case then it represents fantastic value for money.

*Would I use it again?:*

Can't see why not, there is nothing not to like :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Waxed Junkies Sugar Rush is a really pleasant wax to use, easy on and easy off leaving a super finish especially on darker paint as you can see.

If you are looking for a new wax and are on a budget for the money I can't see you getting better than this, please don't be fooled into thinking that because this pot cost so little it is an inferior product it really isn't and certainly stands up against some waxes that cost 3 times that amount.

Have a look when they are released and give em a go because if the pricing is to be believed this might be the bargain of the year.



*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Little Video of Using Waxed Junkies


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The big question is where do I buy this wax ?


----------

